# Parker Ranch Restaurant???



## DonM (Dec 20, 2007)

Friends tell me how much they enjoyed a restaurant at the Parker ranch. I've never been there, and they forget the name of it. (They thought it was the Parker ranch restaurant, but I can't find it anywhere)

Does anyone have any ideas on the name of this restaurant?

Thanks
Don


----------



## Luanne (Dec 20, 2007)

There are several in the Parker Ranch complexes.  Can they give you some idea of location and what kind of food?


----------



## DonM (Dec 21, 2007)

Steak house with rustic look i.e. fireplace & somewhat upscale


----------



## Luanne (Dec 21, 2007)

DonM said:


> Steak house with rustic look i.e. fireplace & somewhat upscale



How long ago were your friends there?  I think there used to be a Parker House Restaurant (in fact I think we ate lunch there once), but I don't think it's there any longer.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 21, 2007)

*Parker Ranch Restaurant*

As I recall there is a Parker Ranch Restaurant  in a shopping center in Waimea


----------



## Luanne (Dec 21, 2007)

nazclk said:


> As I recall there is a Parker Ranch Restaurant  in a shopping center in Waimea



This is the one that I think has closed.  In doing a google search I came up with nothing.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2007)

I think Parker Ranch just has a food court now.  We were there this last summer, and didn't see any other restaurants.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 22, 2007)

I got the following information by posting the question on the konaweb site.
-----

The restaurant at the Parker Ranch Center in Waimea is called Tante's Bar & Grill. They serve a wide variety of food in a nice atmosphere. There have been several restaurants in this location, but Tante's looks like it's here to stay. They serve lunch and dinner most days, but are closed on Tuesdays. We've yet to eat dinner there but we've had several nice lunches and they also serve a brunch buffet on Sundays (and maybe Saturdays, too).


----------



## randyz (Dec 23, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> I think Parker Ranch just has a food court now.  We were there this last summer, and didn't see any other restaurants.



In March O6 we ate at the Parker Ranch restaurant next to the food court. It had just recently opened. Do not recall the name, it was western/rustic and had fireplaces as best I can remember. We did have a good meal despite new staff and systems. Maybe it shut down between that time and last summer.

Randy


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 24, 2007)

*I bet I know the restaurant.*

I have eaten there a couple of times. It was good in my opinion, but my friend said his steak was the best he had ever eaten. I don't know the name of it, but it almost can't be missed on one of the main roads... I THINK it was on route 19, just west of 119. It pretty much looks like you would expect an old steak house to look. It is all by itself, not in a complex. I don't know if it has anything to do with Parker Ranch today, but I think I remember reading some connection it had in the story on the menu. The last time I was there was October of 2006.


----------



## DonM (Dec 31, 2007)

Luanne said:


> I got the following information by posting the question on the konaweb site.
> -----
> 
> The restaurant at the Parker Ranch Center in Waimea is called Tante's Bar & Grill. They serve a wide variety of food in a nice atmosphere. There have been several restaurants in this location, but Tante's looks like it's here to stay. They serve lunch and dinner most days, but are closed on Tuesdays. We've yet to eat dinner there but we've had several nice lunches and they also serve a brunch buffet on Sundays (and maybe Saturdays, too).



Thank you Luanne, I ate there the day after Xmas (and really enjoyed it) because they only served a buffet brunch on Christmas.


----------

